# If I Lived On a River



## woodzman (Aug 29, 2001)

Here's some History... http://www.oaklandtownshiphistoricalsociety.org/OT Brief History.htm 

_Stoney Creek supplied the power for two other mills in the township. The James Hersey Saw Mill was located near where the stream crosses East Gunn Road in Section 23. Built by Arnon Baker in 1836, it was purchased by Hersey in 1839. It was run by him until 1877, then by his son-in-law Charles Coryell until 1890. Another mill, saw and grist, was a half-mile south of the Hersey, on the same creek, where it crosses Snell Road into Section 26. Built in the 1830s it was run by the Wilber family during four generations, beginning with Elon Dudley and ending with Howard Wilber in the 1920s._

Now if the above "Stoney Creek" was the past name of the current "Paint Creek" then it probally floated logs way back then...


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

its not the same. 2 seperate branches


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

alll i have to say is booooooooooooo


----------

